# make dog thicker/eat more



## cykolulu (Jun 27, 2010)

im new to this site and was wandering if any one know any way's to make my dog thicker or eat more because he yoused to be bigger but started to lose weight a couple of months ago and does not have worms we took him to the vet but he didnt realy help,thanks in advance


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Unless he is unhealthily skinny a dog doesn't need excess weight.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Did you get bloodwork done as well? Maybe the dog has a thyroid issue? If it's healthy the dog should eat enough food.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If one vet didn't help much then it is time to see another vet. 

I had 5 different vets that Mikado went too. Each was good in a certain area. 

So is your dog eatiing well, is he playing? Are his stools normal? Most importantly what food are you feeding?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I can see the avatar and the dog looks to be a bully type. Most bully dogs are kept insanely overweight because the public believes thicker is better. When in reality keeping an over weight dog makes him more prone to heat stroke and orthopedic problems. You should be able to see a waist and a bit of rib on the dog whether it's a bully or mastiff and that is how you know the dog is in good shape.

I will add that some bully lines tend to be thicker and chunkier but in reality all dogs no matter the breed should be in healthy shape without being obese.


----------



## cykolulu (Jun 27, 2010)

the pic was before he started to lose weight now he is 10 lbs lighter and he recently turned 11 months so he should still be growing ,and yea his grand dad was a bully but all the others in his family are apbt's


----------

